# My Time Has Come To An End.



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

My Nuggets faithful!

Just wanted to stop in and tell you all that if you look to your upper right hand corner of the Nuggets page you'll see I am no longer a moderator.

I feel that my time as your mod was great. We really got moving for awhile, but I wasn't active enough to keep everything in here going. 

I still hope to contribute as much as I can -- this part of the offseason has been very slow and it was the view that I was not doing enough and I really can't argue with that.

Here is looking forward to a successful upcoming season! 

GO NUGGETS! :banana:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

whos view is this? were u stripped of being a mod?

where do i sign up for the petiton to make timmons a mod again :/

what a joke this place has been lately...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

hey ur still in the upper right hand corner on my screen! right next to [strike]hitler[/strike]...

No personal attacks - gambitnut


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Long as your still here Timmons. Just waiting for somethin worth talkin about to go down right now.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Timmons said:


> My Nuggets faithful!
> 
> 
> 
> I still hope to contribute as much as I can -- this part of the offseason has been very slow and it was the view that I was not doing enough GO NUGGETS! :banana:


internet board politics..... how sad

its the off season, as long as you beep the ****s and the ****s they should leave you alone. there are some lame people around here. rigging voting etc. clowns


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Woah! Bring Timmons back on board as mod. He's been great for this forum It's just slow from time to time.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ werent u a mod before? what happened with that?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> hey ur still in the upper right hand corner on my screen! right next to [strike]hitler[/strike]...
> 
> No personal attacks - gambitnut


your terrible man. :no:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> your terrible man. :no:


ehhh not really. she has ruined everything in this forum single handidly.

and wouldnt calling somebody "terrible" be a personal attack? that has to be worse than saying somebodys posts are a joke...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> ehhh not really. she has ruined everything in this forum single handidly.
> 
> and wouldnt calling somebody "terrible" be a personal attack? that has to be worse than saying somebodys posts are a joke...


you think these people play by the rules... dont you remember endoras post. respect your mods, there is a double standard. they can change polls by a few hundred votes, and say whatever they want


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> 23AJ werent u a mod before? what happened with that?


Yeah I was for awhile. It's not to bad being a moderator. However I was getting complaints during the playoffs, as I was rooting against certain posters/mods favorite players (CoughLeBronJamesCough) Even cpawfan had to warn me. So I just decieded to go ahead, and resign as moderator.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Bring back Timmons as a Nuggets mod!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> you think these people play by the rules... dont you remember endoras post. respect your mods, there is a double standard. they can change polls by a few hundred votes, and say whatever they want


There was even some "the best poster of this forum is..." posts in some boards (Utah, for an example) closed without ANY explanation, I've asked about and didn't get ANY response!!!!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Looks like the people are speaking...but are the 'higher ups' listening? 

hahaha. I'll still be around posting, just unable to defend my loyal posters against the hail storms.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Bring back Timmons as a Nuggets mod!


Indeed!

This is a call to all Nuggets reg's to get on board, and bring timmons back as mod.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Indeed!
> 
> This is a call to all Nuggets reg's to get on board, and bring timmons back as mod.


I've started a campaing in my sig about this question (Nuggets mod)... PM to get into this campaign!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

You should be reading the thread and listening to that song "If you had a bad day..." from American Idol. LOL...

Timmons is a great poster, and it's a good thing he's sticking around bbb.net. :clap: :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

as a great syracuse, and carmelo anthony fan, i nominate myself to mod the nuggets board :biggrin: 

go melo!


----------

